# House Extension - Difficulty with Sewage Tank location



## james2011 (20 Sep 2011)

Hi All,

I have recently been denied planning permission in South Tipperary on the grounds that there has been too much development in the area, recently. I have been asked to consider extending my parents house where I presently reside. I am against this suggestion as I simply dont want to put my parents through the inconvenience of a house extension in their elder years. Therefore, I am looking to form a strong argument against this proposal. One of my arguments is that the sewage tank is located behind the existing dwelling and that an extension would have to be constructed over existing sewage pipework. Is this against building regulations?? Also, an extension would probably come within 7 metres (needs to more than 7 metre, I think) of the existing sewage tank. Again, is this against building regulation?? Finally, in this situation would it be standard practice to be requested to make the concerned bathroom redundant, remove existing sewage pipework and install a new and improved sewage treatment area more than 7 metres from the back of the new extension?? Any help on the above would be greatly appreciated. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Bronte (20 Sep 2011)

Your post is not at all clear.  Is there two options, one was to build on a site which was not allowed and the second is to extend your parents house.  Why would you extend their house?


----------



## onq (20 Sep 2011)

james2011 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently been denied planning permission in South Tipperary on the grounds that there has been too much development in the area, recently. I have been asked to consider extending my parents house where I presently reside. I am against this suggestion as I simply dont want to put my parents through the inconvenience of a house extension in their elder years.


Understandable


> Therefore, I am looking to form a strong argument against this proposal. One of my arguments is that the sewage tank is located behind the existing dwelling and that an extension would have to be constructed over existing sewage pipework. Is this against building regulations??


In urban areas you can build over a private sewer serving one house that's in your control.
That's assuming the owners of any other dwellings served by the pipe would consent and you can do so without damaging the pipe or interfering with it in any way.
However I think there may be special requirements pertaining to the regulations under which the tank was installed in terms of distance from houses - probably SR6: 1991 - see below.


> Also, an extension would probably come within 7 metres (needs to more than 7 metre, I think) of the existing sewage tank. Again, is this against building regulation??


Yes, since Technical Guidance Document H 2010 refers to a new 2009 EPA guideline, which I cannot find yet, but a link to the 2009 guideline regulation from the EPA is given below.
The new document called up in TGD H 2010 is _"EPA Code of Practice; 2009 Wastewater treatment and disposal systems serving single houses"_


> Finally, in this situation would it be standard practice to be requested to make the concerned bathroom redundant, remove existing sewage pipework and install a new and improved sewage treatment area more than 7 metres from the back of the new extension?? Any help on the above would be greatly appreciated. Thanking you in advance.


I'm not certain where the last requirement comes from, but if its in relation to extending your parents house and you extend it to the rear, the extended house will have to comply with the current EPA guide.

-------------------------------------

References: (click on highlighted links)

This is the[broken link removed] from 2000.
[broken link removed]refers to a later guide from 2009 but I could not find it.
In the 2000 guide above, Figure 13 P. 37 sets out the requirements for distances - these seem to relate to SR: 6 1991
This guide may have been updated in the meantime and you should contact them or retain a competent person to advise you.
Here is a  which gives the background to the introduction of new guides and the requirement to have your site assessed.
Here is [broken link removed] on the whole issue of sites, assessment and impending legislation.

Comment: (click on highlighted links)

The current EPA guide relates to single dwellings.
The implication is that if you were to build a new separate dwelling house you would need a new, separate septic tank.
Its possible that if you were to extend the existing house significantly (i.e. double in size) you might need a bigger septic tank, depending on occupancy and load figures.

Your existing septic tank may need renewal or replacement anyway, given the likely new legislation to be introduced regarding inspection, guidelines and standards.
You can read less sensationalist and more informative information on [broken link removed]

There might be a good reason to stick with one dwelling and one septic tank.
Maybe the Council were trying to do you a favour in a roundabout way.

Hope this helps.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                      as a defence or support - in and of itself - should       legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                      Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports  on     the         matters    at      hand.


----------



## james2011 (20 Sep 2011)

Apologies. Yes, I originally applied for planning permission for a new dwelling which is located on a site beside my parents house. My application was denied on the grounds that there has been considerable development of new houses in the area over the last 5-8 years. Since I am currently residing in my parents house, the following question was asked - Why cant I consider extending my parents house to fulfill my additional housing needs?? However, I am against this due to the inconvenience that this would cause my parents. Therefore, I am hoping to reapply for planning permission for a new dwelling on my site and I am wondering is the existing sewage system of my parents house a valid argument in making it too difficult to extend to my parents house??


----------



## onq (20 Sep 2011)

You've replied to me while I was still editing the post James.
A lot of research goes into a reply like this and it takes a bit of time.
If you refresh the page you will see the updated version with new references.

-------------------------------------

In relation to your present query, there is an argument that you will suffer needless additional expense of you are forced to extend to the rear.
Is it possible that you could extend to the side, as opposed to the rear, possibly the other side of a living room or through an end bedroom?
This makes a corridor out of the former and possible turns the latter into a store or a new bathroom, but if you've the width its possible.

In relation to the legislation noted above and impending inspections and requirements to renew, you may have to replace the existing septic tank anyway.
If this is so, a multiplication of septic tanks in close proximity will probably not be permitted, and two houses feeding into one new tank may be forbidden also.

I don't see how you can move this forward in real life short of appointing a competent a professional to act on your behalf and negotiate with the County Council.
The information given above and in this post may provide a starting point for this and you might consider posting an update to AAM to let us know how you get on.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                       as a defence or support - in and of itself -  should       legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                       Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports   on     the         matters    at      hand.


----------

